
Plastic water bottles banned from SFO - president
https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/02/business/plastic-water-bottle-ban-sfo-trnd/index.html
======
msie
I bet sales of one-time use glass and metal bottles will increase! Also note
that: "The ban does not apply to any flavored drinks like soda, iced tea or
coffee and juice." So maybe people will drink less water instead.

------
wristmittens
"According to the nonprofit Zero Waste Alliance, [zero waste] means diverting
at least 90% of waste from landfills"

So, the first "only 10%" waste airport?

------
baggy_trough
Another big inconvenience for almost no benefit. I wonder how many of these
the public will absorb before a backlash occurs.

------
masonic
Plastic bottles are not _banned_ ; they are simply not _sold_ onsite. You can
bring empty bottles with you.

